# Loss of my brother...



## VAPORPEST (Apr 16, 2009)

As you have heard on the news and from myself I lost a brother yesterday doing what he loves, duck hunting on the Great Salt lake. What a great person he was. As the the boat capsized one of the hunters went into a slight shock and then after 20 minutes he started to lock up from hypothermia and treading water in heavy waves. The other Hunter said they need to make a swim to shore. My brothers best friend could not make the swim. So my brother stayed with him. Last view of the hunter that was swimming was my brother holding his best friend as it got dark.

At 9am tomorrow morning a trust fund will be set up under my brother, Logan Hardman at any Zion's bank. Please donate as my sister in law and his kids need the support. Thank you all for all of your prayers and support in our family's struggle the last 24 hours

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=23018658&sectio ... ory&ref=nf


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

So unbelievably sad, Words can not express.
Our prayers are with you.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

"Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friend." Sounds like your brother paid the ultimate sacrifice for his friend/brother. I'm sure their hunting together in heavens wetlands now, and will have a warm place in the blind waiting for you when you cross over.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. I had a friend drown in a very similar accident over 30 years ago... I still think of it often and miss him.


-DallanC


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Man, I'm at a loss for words...I'm just wishing good things on you and your brother's whole family right now. God bless.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Our prayers are with your family.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Man, sad deal. I was following the story on KSL, and was surprised to see that the loss hit one of our UWN family.

Prayers and thoughts man.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Such a sad deal! Im sorry for your loss and hope the best for you and your family during this rough time. I dont have much spare change but am happy to help in any way I can.


----------



## ruddy (Nov 10, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Just keep your head up it will get better.


----------



## VAPORPEST (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you so much for the wonderfull words, They are needed to soften the pain. Thank you USMARINE that hit home for me, Words that might be used at both there funerals. It has been the hardest 24 hours of my life.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I never knew him but its always tough to know someone out there is hurting. Especially someone who shares you passion.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Vapor I lost a brother as well and have been in your shoes. Keep your head up as that is what your brother would want. I will keep you and your family and loved ones in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear this news. It brings back memories too vividly of losing my friend and his son to the same type accident while duck hunting on Scofield reservoir just a few years back. It's just heart breaking seeing the news story with the family who are left behind to deal with this.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

We're so sorry for your loss! May the good memories you shared help you and your family during this time and in the future.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

very sorry for your loss vaporpest.your family is in our prayers


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Very sorry to for the loss of your brother and friend. In times like these we can find comfort in Family, Friends, and Faith. Best wishes to your family.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I lost my little brother just over 20 years ago. The pain will lessen with time , but the memories will always be there. He will always be there in your heart...........
My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Very sorry and sad news, what a bummer and tough challenge to deal with.

Prayers to you and family.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, that sucks. Thoughts and prayers with you and your family.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. So heartbreaking.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this. My condolences go out to your family.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear about such an unfortunate event....


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

So hard to read about your brother and his friend and not feel remorse for two friends dedication to each other. I am sure that they will walk through death and the life after with each other as well, preparing better hunting grounds for each of us. Heart felt prayers go out to both families.
Sincerely, Big


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I guess. I gotta ask and I gotta put things as delicately as possible...What happens with the Crawford hunt? 

I simply ask because when my mom passed away from stomach cancer in 2007 I had some very complex emotions that needed to be resolved. I needed to break away from the world and retreated to the Crawfords and Southwest Wyoming. While I didn't have a tag, observing the wintering migration and the animals in their winter habitat in a low state of depravation provided me with the therapy that I needed. Those hillsides have a comforting ability to provide hospitality to those in need. Maybe thats why 1000's of animals congregate there every year to find the same solace...


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Thoughts and Prayers go out to you and your Family.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

This story broke my heart when I read it. May God bless you and your family.


----------



## MattA (Nov 30, 2011)

To all those wishing for a way to help out, here you go!

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=46201


----------



## VAPORPEST (Apr 16, 2009)

We are hoping after my brothers funeral and after Chads we will then have at least one day left in the season for the three brothers to head out with my dad the tag holder and all be together to morn over our lost brother and enjoy the thing all four of us love to do.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh my heck Vaporpest, I am so very very sorry. After meeting you and your dad over the weekend you are almost like family. This is terrible news. Please accept my deepest concerns for you all. I'm not much on prayer, but this is an exception I will make.

I too hope you make it back into the Crawfords for what time you have available. It will be good medicine.


----------



## BabyBoy (Jul 26, 2010)

It was good meeting you this weekend Vaporpest, I am sorry for your loss. This saddens me. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. I can't imagine going through something like this. Did they both succumb to hypothermia? You can't really sink in the GSL.


----------



## VAPORPEST (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes his best friend was in shock and started to get hypothermia and could not swim, So he held him and told the other hunter to go get help. This is when they both went to sleep from the cold. It was amazing meeting you guys this weekend. I would love to see you all out this Friday Morning at the breakfast the water foul community and camp chef is putting together at farmington bay. His wife heard about it and said she needs to drop by around 830 am to see what logan enjoyed doing and seeing people just like him.


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow reading this brings tears to my eyes. Our Prayers go to the family, and friends.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Good for your brother to try and help his friend in such a perilous situation. I'm glad their buddy made it out alive. It's too bad they couldn't get help back in time. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. My prayers are for your families.


----------

